# Debris in gas tank.



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a brand new never used Honda and noticed debris in the gas tank. I syphoned the crap ethanol tainted gas station fuel out the day I bought it. I then put four containers of Trufuel straight into the tank. So, by using my led flashlight, I noticed debris that looked like grass or leaf litter when I peered down into the tank tonight. 

The debris was clustered near the carb intake nozzle at the bottom of the tank. How can I "surgically" reach in and remove the debris or should I install a fuel filter?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If it's grass or that size, I've had good luck with a firearms bore brush and appropriate length of rod. They're so prickly everything sticks to them. If it's smaller I've used a bulb syringe with weed whipper fuel line attached. You'll need a helper to hold the flashlight so you don't drop that in the tank too.
Ask me how I know
Cheapo turkey baster from the dollar store.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Definitely install a fuel filter. To remove debris, try long nose hemostats. You can get them at the Freight for a couple of bucks. They're also good for fishing the two stroke type fuel filters from their fuel tanks. MH


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

needle nose pliers, the really long ones


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, I just watched a short video posted on YouTube by the Repair Clinic. As shown in the video, the Honda gas tank has a built-in fuel filter which is replaceable. I just don't understand where and how the debris got into the tank. 

The best thing to come out of this was watching the video and learning about the built-in fuel filter. I'll have to remember that and plan on replacing it in five years.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

what probably happened is the people at the dealer removed the strainer under the gas cap, and the debris was not filtered


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

How hard is it to pop the tank off?

Mine comes of easy and I would just rinse it out with 200 proof grain ethanol. 
I haul in a tanker,so it I grab old retained sample bottles from work when I need chemicals, they are only going in the waste drum eventually anyway. I am saving them disposal fees.

Heck, just get some rubbing alcohol, IPA (isopropanol) just use 99% or 91% stay away from 70%.
The alcohol will dissipate quickly. Just rinse it out?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

one bolt between the filter housing and carburetor, and two other bolts on the opposite side


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

I noticed metal shavings in gas tank on my brand new Ariens 921038. I just got it Thursday and the only gas ever put in it was from the dealer. Could this be from the manufacturing process? Ariens if you are listening, I hope mine is a fluke and you don't have a bigger problem.

I swept most of the metal out with a magnet, but I was not satisfied, so I just installed a 40u in-line fuel filter for peace of mind.

My 10M6D with the 6hp Tec would foul all the time until I installed an in-line filter 8 yrs ago. Not a single issue since.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

motorhead64 said:


> Definitely install a fuel filter. To remove debris, try long nose hemostats. You can get them at the Freight for a couple of bucks. They're also good for fishing the two stroke type fuel filters from their fuel tanks. MH


Get my hemostats and hose from either hospital or Dr's office when they're done working on me. I just ask for them since I or my insurance had to pay for them they belong to me. I v tubing is fantastic stuff to have around for lots of uses. I use my hemostats all the time for soldering. I clamp them in a vice and then use them to hold one of the wires to be soldered. They don't absorb all the heat since they are so small.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

lebenfitti said:


> I swept most of the metal out with a magnet, but I was not satisfied, so I just installed a 40u in-line fuel filter for peace of mind.
> 
> My 10M6D with the 6hp Tec would foul all the time until I installed an in-line filter 8 yrs ago. Not a single issue since.


There are some who will disagree with this line of action. Yes. Lots of tanks do have screens in them but it's not a magic wand as far as I'm concerned.


----------

